# Plant tissue Culture?



## cpool (Mar 24, 2009)

*Plant tissue Culture? (I couldn't believe this)*

Hey guys,

Has anyone ever tried an Aquarium plant from a tissue culture before? I came upon this website http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/ and they sell plants in tissue culture form. Looks like a pretty good deal as every tissue culture is about 4 pots worth of plants. Anyway anyone done this before? am going to e-mail the guy and ask for more information.


----------



## cpool (Mar 24, 2009)

So I e-mail the guy and it turns out he is like 25 minutes away from me. He said I could come down and take a looks sometime to see how it all works (Hopefully I will get a free sample to try) and I can let you guys know what I think. I will see if I can go down there tomorrow. Pretty sweet!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi cpool,

Here are a couple of places to check out!
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-physiology-emersed-culture/68909-tissue-culture-doubts.html
http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/2010/02/26/cryptocoryne-tissue-culture-micropropagation-part-1/


----------

